# Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset



## racer0187 (18. April 2009)

*Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Soundkarte zugelegt, die ich auch komplett angeschlossen habe, d.h. die Anwendung und den dazugehörigen Treiber habe ich installiert. Wenn ich aber Skype starte um mich mit Freunden zu unterhalten, dann kann ich über mein Headset mit ihnen reden, aber ich höre sie über die Boxen, muss ich da was über Creative oder über Realtek einstellen?

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Witcher (18. April 2009)

*AW: Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Wenn du beides gleichzeitig betreibst musst du deine Boxen ausschalten.


----------



## racer0187 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Ich habs schon geschafft, das habe ich alles über Systemsteuerung unter Sound eingestellt, da kann ich zwischen Creative und Realtek wechseln.

Aber danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## crosser125 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Dann läuft aber dein Headset über den Onboardsound, den man ja eigendlich deaktiviert, wenn man ne sep. Soundkarte hat.
Hast du schonmal was anderes ausser Skype mit dem Headset probiert. Kann sein das du in den Audioeinstellungen von Skype noch Realtek aktiviert hast und nicht die Soundkarte.

mfg crosser125


----------



## nocrio (29. November 2009)

*AW: Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Hey leute,
Ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine Boxen gehen und mein Headset nicht geht seitdem ich win7 installiert habe.
Nur komme ich gar nicht klar mit windows7 und wollte mal fragen was ihr nocht für tipps habt.
mfg

nocrio

danke im vorraus


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Sound kommt über Boxen, aber nicht übers Headset*

Hallo,

schau mal unter Sounds > Audiogeräte verwalten > Aufnahme nach, ob das Mikrofon dort aktiv ist, unter "Eigenschaften" findest du dann alle relevanten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Ich benutze zwar persönlich kein Headset, aber die Lautsprecherlautstärke musst du glaub ich auch stummschalten.


Mfg


----------

